# Best places to live near Crawley?



## Tiago (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I’m hoping someone can help me. Myself, my partner and our 3 year old are relocating to the Crawley area and are looking for places to live nearby. 

We will be renting a 2 bedroom flat/ house and we have a budget of £1200 pcm. 
Can anyone who knows the area tell me anything about Reigate, Horley, Crawley, Redhill, Horsham, etc as places to live and also if our budget is likely to be enough for each place? 

Thanks very much, any help appreciated.
T


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tiago said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I’m hoping someone can help me. Myself, my partner and our 3 year old are relocating to the Crawley area and are looking for places to live nearby.
> 
> ...


If thats the budget just for rent then that should be fine. Bear in mind that you'll be expected to pay council tax too, which could be anything around £100 a month.

You could live in Crawley, it is mostly a big housing estate and there are some nice areas (and some not so nice areas IMO), obviously that will make travelling cheaper and easier and of course its handy for Gatwick airport. All the areas you mention are quite nice, all have nice and not so nice areas, it depends what you want. Horsham is considered nice and there are some nice little surrounding villages 

I do know the areas quite well as I used to work in Crawley and I have a house in Worthing which is just a little further down the road. But its difficult to define which is good and which isnt, cos as I say in general they are all considered nice, crawley tends to be more of a dormitory town tho, with a large industrial estate and the airport

Jo xxx


----------



## pinball_wizard (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi. I am from Crawley. If you were to live in the town, avoid Bewbush and Broadfield as they are the rough estates. Maidenbower is the newest estate and is popular with commuters as it is near three bridges station. I live in Southgate and personally think it is the best part to live in as there is goffs park nearby and town from my flat is 10 minute walk. 
If you were looking to live outside of crawley, Horsham is a lovely market town and is 10 minutes drive from crawley (not sure about rush hour). Southwater is a bit further south and is nice and quiet, very good if you like the countryside. Horley is 10 minutes north of crawley and is a popular commuter town. It does suffer with airport noise though.
Feel free to message me with any questions. Good luck


----------



## RealMonkey (Jun 12, 2011)

Tiago said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I’m hoping someone can help me. Myself, my partner and our 3 year old are relocating to the Crawley area and are looking for places to live nearby.
> 
> ...


Have a look on Rightmove.co.uk. Most properties through estate agents are advertised on these sites and it will give you an idea of what you can get for your budget. £1200 pcm should get you somewhere very reasonable. You can check out the crime stats for the various places on Police.uk - Local crime and policing information for England and Wales You could also try Haywards Heath, Lingfield or Hove. I agree with Pinball Wizard in that Crawley itself does have some undesirable areas (but then most places do!) and personally I would choose to live further afield, but that's just my opinion.
Do you need to use the train to commute? It is a very popular train route into central London, and you may find yourself paying more for properties which are located near a mainline station, when this may not be relevant to you. If you do need to use the train to commute, you should check out the prices of rail season tickets, as these can be expensive. Try Southern Railway 
Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## pinball_wizard (Jun 13, 2011)

Just to point out, the train system, particularly southern is terrible and overpriced.


----------

